# Iver Johnson?



## Floyd (May 26, 2018)

Kinda outta my element here. I suspect it's an IJ . Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 26, 2018)

Not Iver, I'm sure someone here knows what it is
 though. Very distinct features.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2018)

...


----------



## carlitos60 (May 26, 2018)

No Badge Holes?????????


----------



## Floyd (May 26, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> No Badge Holes?????????




Yes. I'll take more pics shortly


----------



## Handyman (May 26, 2018)

Don't know the manufacturer.............................but I do know I like that chainring !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Floyd (May 26, 2018)




----------



## oddball (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Floyd (May 28, 2018)

oddball said:


> View attachment 815240



Sure looks like same one. Do you know the maker?


----------



## carlitos60 (May 28, 2018)

IF Not,,,Buy a TOC Badge that Fits the Holes and Call It Something!!!!!
That's What I Did,,,,and Many Cabers Do!!! That's Right!!


----------



## Floyd (May 29, 2018)

After Oddballs picture, and silence, I searched his posts and found pics of this one with the some Sprocket. Remnants of headtube decal say Indian Cycles. But hours of searching Indian pics haven't produced another.


----------



## pedal4416 (May 29, 2018)

A few manufacturers used that dropout style in the 1890’s and you don’t see it very often after the turn of the century. There was a bike for sale on here not too long ago with similar drop outs. I know Remington was one of the manufacturers. The frame/dropouts and crank suggest turn of the century but the deep fenders would be late teens-20’s and look to have been added later on.


----------



## pedal4416 (May 29, 2018)

Here’s some links

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-mystery-bike-round-rear-dropouts.100923/#post-674296

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/n...ication-like-the-remington.80199/#post-499252

http://classiccycleus.com/home/1898-c-a-e-bicycle/


----------



## Floyd (May 29, 2018)

Great links!


----------



## Herman (May 29, 2018)

Try www.thewheelmen.org  , I'm sure they can ID it , I agree the fenders are a later replacement


----------

